# Where's hidden Bilbo's part of treasure in Bag End?



## Ruby Gamgee (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi, I read the Fellowship of the Ring again now (after Hobbit, and before the whole LotR) and I would like to know, if even anyone knows, where exactly has Bilbo hidden the treasure after his return to Bag End. I''m reading the part after Bilbo's outgoing to the Rivendell, and there are many hobbits exploring Bag End and searching for the treasure, but, of course, nobody has found it, so, I've got an idea to write a question to this forum, ,,Does anybody know where has Bilbo hidden his part of treasure after his return to Bag End?" If someone does, where's it? And did he tell the exact place to Frodo? Sorry, maybe (probably) I've not noticed something important in the book, so I should know the answer, but I just asked it, because if so many hobbits eplored almost whole Bag End, where could the gold be?? I've read whole Hobbit and LotR and a part of the Silmarillion, but today, reading FotR, I realized that I don't know exact answer fot this question.
Sorry for my bad english, and thank you for any answer.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 22, 2011)

It's not a very integral part of the story, but I think it might be a small spoiler if I tell you. Let me just say this, you will have found your answer by the time you finish _The Lord of the Rings._​


----------



## Ruby Gamgee (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe I'm really stupid, but as I said, I HAVE read Hobbit and LotR and I'm reading it again, but I'm unable to remember the answer to the question, even though I have read it all. So it won't be a spoiler, if you will tell it to me.


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, this might answer it. You remember in _Return of the King, _when Bilbo is giving gifts to the hobbits after they return. He gives Sam a little bag of gold, and says, "Almost the last drop of the Smaug vintage". So I think that Bilbo hardly had any gold left. This leaves room for speculation. 

#1. He could have taken the small amount that remained with him. 

Or #2. I think, that he had no treasure left at Bag End, and when he traveled to Dale and Erebor right after leaving Bag End, he picked up a small bit of cash. After all, he made several trips there in his life, and folks always said he returned with a sackful of gold and jewels.


----------



## Ruby Gamgee (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks, I think I remember it, but not clearly, maybe that's because it's been almost a year after reading LotR -that's why I'm reading it again. Thanks a lot for the answer!


----------

